# I didn't buy a gaming machine and now I regret it



## Sojik (Jan 14, 2009)

A few years ago I bought an HP Pavilion a1677c from Sam's Club. At the time I wasn't really into video games but I needed a new PC for school and business and email and all that. The only games I played were actually text based fantasy games that were more like collaborative fiction than an actual game. The thing came with a nice beautiful 21" monitor and said AMD 64 on the side and all that so I thought maybe I'd try some games on it and that didn't work out too well. I find out today that I have a crappy GPU (I found people on forums saying it's crappy back in 2007). So my question is, should I upgrade or build from scratch? I tried playing Crysis on it -- failed. Assassin's Creed -- failed on low settings. Half-Life 2 -- fail. I play World of Warcraft on it with low settings. I tried BioShock on it and failed too. I want to have a PC that can play those types of games and play the new games coming out this year and the next.

I've been looking over MySuperPC.com and am really tempted to just go for it and build a new PC. My brother who has a much much worse PC (it's a very old Dell) said he'd pay me $300 dollars for this thing which could go toward my budget for the new PC. I haven't set a budget yet since I'm still not sure whether I want to try upgrading this thing or going for it -- but somewhere in the $800-1000 range probably. Unfortunately I'll have to factor in the price of new software, right? So $100-150 for XP or Vista I guess. 

I attached my dxdiag file so maybe some of you can give me advice. Is the $300 fair? Can I upgrade and be able to play the games out now and the ones coming out soon? Or should I just build a new system?


----------



## erocker (Jan 14, 2009)

You will be able to build a very formidable PC for 800-1000 dollars.  What country are you located in?  I don't think it's going to be worth upgrading your current system


----------



## redwings0921 (Jan 14, 2009)

id be careful of the txt since hes 1 post. if you post it on the thread ill be happy to help you ot


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2009)

If you dont feel like building new and only going to be doing mid-range gaming. This would treat you well and wouldn't need a new power supply.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121274


----------



## Sojik (Jan 14, 2009)

I understand Red. The file is long for a forum post so I'll c&p the top for you.

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/31/2008, 20:13:20
       Machine name: RUBY
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: HP Pavilion 061
       System Model: RC669AA-ABA a1677c
               BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+,  MMX,  3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
             Memory: 2046MB RAM
          Page File: 530MB used, 4431MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 7500 LE
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 7500 LE
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_01DD&SUBSYS_034B1043&REV_A1
   Display Memory: 512.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: HP f2105 Wide Flat Panel Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1680,1050
      Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0011.6921 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 5773568 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 7435392 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-429D-11CF-FA68-402300C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x01DD
        SubSys ID: 0x034B1043
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio rear output
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_103C2A34&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5502 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 10/25/2007 06:29:00, 4623872 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run



EDIT: I'm in the US.  Florida


----------



## redwings0921 (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks =) you should be good to play games with a simple video card upgrade. i believe your vid card input is agp correct? i just put a 7600gs up on ebay, if you want the link pm me. i played all my games fine with a 2.4 ghz proc, 2gb ram, a noname mobo and the 7600gs


----------



## wolf2009 (Jan 14, 2009)

take a look at this builder's guide, this should at least get you on your way to determining the best components out there 

http://alienbabeltech.com/main/?p=1239


----------



## erocker (Jan 14, 2009)

I had some time on my hands.   With shipping it will put you at around the $1000 mark.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2009)

www.newegg.com

If your from the good old USA that's where you need to go.'


You can get a killer machine for a grand.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2009)

FYI @ redwings

It has a PCI-e x16 slot.

@erocker

nice build


----------



## MKmods (Jan 14, 2009)

It would be cool to help out ur bro and build yourself another comp from the ground up.

$1000 (less the $300 from ur bro should be plenty to make a very nice comp)

If you ask 100 people what is a good comp ur gonna get 1000 different answers, lol

But basically get a case you like (as long as there is plenty of airflow. Remember you are the one that needs to look at it)

Get a top of the line PS (like a corsair)

To keep the budget reasonable get a mobo that will run Crossfire/SLI so in the future upgrades will be easy and a dual core CPU.


----------



## redwings0921 (Jan 14, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> FYI @ redwings
> 
> It has a PCI-e x16 slot.
> 
> ...


ooo. i saw agp mode enabled =) my bad


----------



## Sojik (Jan 14, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> FYI @ redwings
> 
> It has a PCI-e x16 slot.



Yes. I understand it's important to note it's NOT a PCI-e x16 2.0 

@erocker 

WOW! Thanks! Thanks all of you.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2009)

Sojik said:


> Yes. I understand it's important to note it's NOT a PCI-e x16 2.0



Yes, but 2.0 cards are backwards compatible with a 1.x slotted motherboard.  If you have the funds and willing to do the build I say go for erocker's! It truly is good. Very good.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 14, 2009)

This would be a good option if your budget could stretch that far.

EDIT: LOL Damn watermark  Subtotal:	$1,144.92


----------



## Melvis (Jan 14, 2009)

If it was me id personaly just get a new GPU, the rest of ya system specs are fine, but if you want to go out and build a new one then yea look at what the other guys are offering 

Im still running old school< and im still very happy with it, still plays games just fine


----------



## MKmods (Jan 14, 2009)

and welcome to TPU by the way

PS: dont give ur bro the 21" monitor...


----------



## Sojik (Jan 14, 2009)

Assuming I stick to a $1000 dollar budget and my brother gives me $300 dollars the systems these guys are offering sound really great for $700 out of my bank account. I'm looking up reviews right now.

@oli

Thanks for that. I definitely don't want to go over $1000 and your price doesn't factor in Windows. Thanks though. 

Edit: RE: Monitor

I won't  He has a 19"


----------



## MKmods (Jan 14, 2009)

The comp erocker listed is a very good one. 
Case is very nice but he forgot the PS.

To keep it in budget I would switch over to an AMD CPU and crossfire mobo.(+ will save you the money for the PS) Also swap the 4870 for a 4850.

Here is a good mobo (AM3 Ready)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138128

CPU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103272

PS
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

and the GPU from Oli's list


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2009)

Looking at Oli's build you could trade out a few items and barely sacrifice performance:

Video card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102803

Ram:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145225

Case (dont use the power supply that comes with it):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156201


----------



## KBD (Jan 14, 2009)

yea, erocker put a nice rig for ya. Id just swap the Seagate Barracuda to 7200.10 320GB (with Perpendicular Recording) and optical drive to SATA.


P.S. he forgot the PSU. I'd go with Corsair 520W or 550W, Seasonic M12 or M12-II 500W or PC Power and Cooling 510W.


----------



## Sojik (Jan 14, 2009)

What website are you taking that SS of btw? Newegg?


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 14, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> This would be a good option if your budget could stretch that far.
> 
> EDIT: LOL Damn watermark  Subtotal:	$1,144.92



Lol. He plays fantasy games, why need a high-end quad like the i7?? Stick with Core 2 or Phenom II.


----------



## Sojik (Jan 14, 2009)

Well I used to 2 years ago when I bought the PC. Since then I've tried playing other types of games.

Games like Assassin's Creed, Unreal, Crysis, Half-Life 2, Rainbow 6 Vegas 2 and Bioshock.

EDIT: But yeah, I'm not sure I need quad. Are there games that can use the quad yet to make it better?


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 14, 2009)

Sojik said:


> Well I used to 2 years ago when I bought the PC. Since then I've tried playing other types of games.
> 
> Games like Assassin's Creed, Unreal, Crysis, Half-Life 2, Rainbow 6 Vegas 2 and Bioshock.
> 
> EDIT: But yeah, I'm not sure I need quad. Are there games that can use the quad yet to make it better?



Still Core 2/Phenom II will do u well for a year or too.


----------



## KBD (Jan 14, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Still Core 2/Phenom II will do u well for a year or too.



prolly even more than that. you'll be fine with a dual.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2009)

Don't forget your free copy of windows 7
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/default.aspx


----------



## MKmods (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks DaMulta for that, Its letting me DL it now as well, sweet.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 14, 2009)

lol, welcome to tpu.

a good pc would be - core 2 duo e8500, asus p5q pro, 4 gig ram, a 4850, a corsair psu, case of ur choice, a 640gb disk and thats it


----------



## Sojik (Jan 15, 2009)

Made my order. It's pretty much what erocker suggested with a smaller HD and a PSU suggested by MKmods. Thanks guys. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Binge (Jan 15, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> This would be a good option if your budget could stretch that far.
> 
> EDIT: LOL Damn watermark  Subtotal:	$1,144.92



You could save money going with an Antec 300 case, but I would definitely go for that i7.  It's a steal at that price.  Also you don't need the 6gb of memory, you could go 3gb and play all the latest games and then some.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 15, 2009)

Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+,  MMX,  3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
? Wait a min, you have SSE2 and SSE3 on your CPU? That processor is a awesome man. Dual Core Processor with 2.4ghz. 

Reading your dxdiag, you don't have a video card, you are using the onboard video, no wonder you can't play crysis or bioshock.


----------



## Sojik (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a videocard. It's a special card made for HP.


----------

